
How to determine if my calculation of pi is accurate? - pavel_lishin
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14283270/how-to-determine-if-my-calculation-of-pi-is-accurate
======
henrikschroder
Sidenote, but was anyone else bothered by the last edit to that question? It
contributed absolutely nothing, it's just some guy that attached himself to
the (fantastic!) answer by performing a few minor style edits.

It smells more and more like Wikipedia. :-/

~~~
ars
The second editor is always minor edits. That's how you should look at it. You
really think people do it to get their name there?

So I guess he's now know for minor edits.

It needs another edit: "An addition step is needed to verify the radix",
should probably say "additional".

So here's your opportunity to get your name there.

~~~
klmr
> You really think people do it to get their name there?

I’m assuming that’s the reason because I see no other reason for that edit.
The editor only made one valid change, “is” to “are”. All the other changes
are just there to make the edit look bigger, but don’t actually contribute
anything. Do actually look at the changes, they are ridiculous: changing “Pi”
to “pi” (why not do it right and change it to “π”?), changing capitalisation
of the automatically added placeholder image alt texts (why not remove them or
add a meaningful alt text?), linking to Wikipedia articles that have already
been linked elsewhere in the text … all in all, the edit seems not like the
editor was making an effort at all, and rather like he was making every effort
to look busy without having to contribute anything.

------
zxcdw
I've noticed that if there's ever a stackoverflow question in HN, there's
Mystical's answer at the top. :)

He's a real genius, I can nothing but envy.

~~~
jmilloy
I didn't find any.

~~~
bonobo
This one[1][2] is the only one that I remember seeing his name, but it's a
very good one. In his answer he explains branch prediction, and ended up
receiving more than 5000 upvotes for it.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196>

[2] <http://stackoverflow.com/a/11227902/240905> (direct link to his answer)

------
TallboyOne
Heh, I just replied to this tweet from @stackexchange. I think the coolest
surprise was having the current pi record holder reply to the question. That
made me smile

